# Could Flounder Fishing Be Closed in NC?



## jeffreyweeks (Feb 5, 2009)

If you don't know, the MFC voted to extend the commercial pound net fishery a few weeks ago for southern flounder. This prompted three prominent members of the MFC's Advisory Committee (Joe Shute and Ray Brown, recreational seats, and Owen Lupton, commercial seat) to resign. Lupton and Shute were the co-chairs.

Southern flounder are still recognized as overfished. In 2005 the state made a Fisheries Management Plan for southern flounder (the top commercial species in NC) to end overfishing. The state has until 2015 to do this under law. despite the effort, the species is still overfished, one reason the pound net extension was so controversial.

I interviewed the following people on this story in the last week: Lupton, Brown, the director of the DMF Director Dr. Louis Daniels and the MFC chairman Robert Bizell.

You can see what Daniels (and the rest) told me below, including the possibility of a stock closure if the 2015 goal is not met. Southern flounder are a the top species where I write and fish in Brunswick County.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/2466132/could_flounder_fishing_be_closed_in.html?cat=14


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

*Pretty sad..*

Especially when Owen Lupton resigns... One of the most respected com fishermen,as well as just plain out know'n his chit that I could think of.. If he resigned,there is most definate reason to question the ruling...


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

I'll stand behind Joe Shute any day. I know Joe understands both sides of the deal and it sounds like, Lupton and Brown are stand up fisherman as well.

Could we get open, a good long season on all those doggies.


----------



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

according to the N.C. SPORTSMAN, last years extension on the commercial flounder season ( the same 2 weeks) resulted in multiple tens of thousands(49?) to be landed. doesn't this seem odd? the very people who are supposedly working out all the rules in the best interest of all users of a N.C. public trust, ie: saltwater fish; continuing to pass legislation to allow some 80-100,000 pounds of flounder to be caught commercially over and above the two years quotas???? in the face of all evidence to the contrary and the possibility of closing the season completely??? public trusts are to be divided and used equitably by ALL user groups (federal law)


----------



## wncfishbuster (Jun 3, 2005)

thanks for the link. i did it, it was easy and fast. we all should take time to hit these sites and voice our opinion since we are the prime user group. check out the thread "something we all can do" for another good link


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Just like every other government group*

So screwed up it is rediculous.

Gray Trout fishing has been slow for at least two years. This year we had some of the best gray trout fishing ever. And what happens CCA presses for DMF to make possession illegal. Why? Because they don't think the fish are big enough and they don't believe it is over fishing but they want to stop fishing anyway?

Red Drum have been thick for years and we still have 1 slot a day limit?

Scallops were non existant after Hurricane Isabel but in 2007/2008 when they showed a dramatic comeback, DMF declared a moritorium. DMF planned to leave the season closed in 2008/2009. DMF did grudgingly open the season on a limited basis in 2008/2009. This year, DMF (based upon a one day sample effort made in Oct. instead of during the winter and in the equivalent of 1/2 a football field) has determined the scallop population is down from last year and refuses to open the season. This despite the fact that scallop shells are showing up everywhere and scallops far out numbered clams this season. (See my post on scallop season)

Problem is how does one keep up with all this? I know they had hearings on the plan but there are so many plans and so many hearings that it can quickly become a full time job trying to keep up with them all. When do we take our freedoms back?


----------



## dirtyhandslopez (Nov 17, 2006)

for access said:


> Problem is how does one keep up with all this? I know they had hearings on the plan but there are so many plans and so many hearings that it can quickly become a full time job trying to keep up with them all. When do we take our freedoms back?


Perhaps the trick then FA would be to get a job doing that. Anyone thought of starting a non-profit co. that would be a "monitor" for "enviromental" causes. Don't let the opposition get all the funds that are allocated for this type of research. Fight fire with fire instead of telephone calls and letters for a change.


----------



## Jesse Lockowitz (Feb 13, 2006)

kingfish said:


> I'll stand behind Joe Shute any day. I know Joe understands both sides of the deal and it sounds like, Lupton and Brown are stand up fisherman as well.
> 
> Could we get open, a good long season on all those doggies.


yeah joes a good guy w/ a helluva shop thats always friendly and helpful...


must be something arye if resignation was chose..


----------



## Loner (Sep 9, 2009)

for access said:


> So screwed up it is rediculous.
> 
> Gray Trout fishing has been slow for at least two years. This year we had some of the best gray trout fishing ever. And what happens CCA presses for DMF to make possession illegal. Why? Because they don't think the fish are big enough and they don't believe it is over fishing but they want to stop fishing anyway?
> 
> ...


Drop out of CCA..maybe if enough folks wise up that cult will GO BROKE...

And just because someone said so don't mean its gonna happpen...lots of lonely beach down HATT WAY...


----------



## for access (Jul 18, 2005)

*Loner*

Your right, we don't know the fate of gray trout fishery.

We do know Red Drum restrictions have not been expanded.

We do know that as of today there are no plans to open scallop season this year, despite the growing possibly over population. See Pics at

http://forum.reddrumtackle.com/showthread.php?t=18764

about 8 posts down the thread.


----------



## kingstrut1 (Aug 15, 2009)

I know about the economic impact on everyone right now. But as a fisherman, I guess NC's views are like dog hunting for deer, bear, *****, etc. NC is one of the last states to pass anything..!!! Go Figure on why so many people move here. If you want to complain, I learned a long time ago things don't happen in this state overnight. It usually takes 20 years after a Republican Governor..Just my $.02 worth.


----------



## Sea2aeS (Jan 7, 2005)

for access said:


> When do we take our freedoms back?



when we take our contry back!!!! the govt has alienated the blue collar american raised upon values & tradition.... 

its ok thou, our tax dollars help feed crackheads with foodstamps.. :--|


----------

